# Capt Kevin Matula's Guide Service 4/17/17



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a mother (Jennie) and two young kiddos ( Callie and Caden) join me today for a fishing trip. They came all the way from Shiner, TX to fish the waters of POC. We started the day fishing the jetties with live shrimp. Caden started out with artificial and caught one nice keeper trout but live shrimp under a popping cork seemed to be what the fish wanted. Callie caught the biggest red and sheepshead and boy was the proud. I was impressed on the way she handled the 26" redfish by herself. Her brother Caden caught the biggest trout at 23". Jennie (Mother) caught the most fish which didn't sit well with the kiddos. The kids just took it in stride and just stepped up and tried that much harder. There was no quit in these kids and the competition on the boat was fierce and all in good fun which makes these types of trips memorable. It was a pleasure to have this family on my boat. www.captmatulafishing.com


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice box Captain.


----------

